# kreatives Loch



## Xongo (25. April 2004)

Hi.

Eigentlich ist das kein "Ich hab ein Problem mit einer spezifischen Sache"-Thread, wie man ihn wohl erwarten würde, sondern eher ein allgemeines Problem. 

Ich hab mir in den letzten zwei Wochen recht erfolgreich PHP beigebracht und will damit nun den Clan in dem ich spiele mit einer neuen Homepage versorgen. Der     Code und das sind kein Problem und mit gwissen Grafikprogrammen, v.a. Photoshop und Cinema 4D kenne ich mich auch gut aus *aber*: Mir fällt nichts ein!

Seit mehr als drei Stunden grüble ich herum, wie ich aus den Vorgaben ein Design erstellen könnte, dass gut aussieht, nicht überladen wirkt und gewisse Kriterien, die wir intern beschlossen haben, erfüllt. Diese wäre
-> als Farbschema eine Metallic-Blau Kombination
-> Platz für Werbung und Sponsoren
-> keine Standartaufteilung als "Header, Navigation, Inhalt" sondern ruhig was unkonventioneles

Wahrscheinlich würde jedem von euch jetzt irgendwas einfallen, wie man das gestalten könnte, wie man die Seite aufteilen kann, wie der Header auszusehen hat - nur mir nicht. 

Ich wäre super froh über jede kleine Anregung und jedes Bisschen Hilfe, was vielleicht zu einem großen Ganzen führt, dass ich wohl nicht hinbekomme im Kopf. 
 

Schonmal Danke für Anregungen und anderen Kram
Ulknudel


----------



## Martin Schaefer (25. April 2004)

Hi Xongo,

deine eigenen Ideen wirst du schon selbst bekommen müssen, irgendwie.
Helfen kann man dir vielleicht dabei, WIE du die Ideen bekommen kannst.
Aber erwarte bitte hier kein fertiges Konzept.

Leider habe ich selbst das Problem, dass ich mich nicht für Clanseiten
interessiere. Aber vieleicht hilft es dir trotzdem wenn ich dir sage, dass ich
die besten Ideen immer dann bekomme, wenn ich "mal was anderes" sehe.

Warum gehst du nicht einfach mal raus z.B. in die Natur? Schlapp mal ein
wenig durch den Wald oder besuch einen Wochenmarkt oder sonstwas.
Lass dich z.B. von den Farben inspirieren. Nimm eine Digitalkamera mit,
damit du die Farben "mit nach Hause" nehmen kannst.

Vermutlich liege ich im Moment völlig daneben, was dein Ziel angeht.
Aber so würde ich auf Ideen kommen, wenn auch garantiert nicht für
Clanseiten von irgendwelchen Ballerspielen.
Es gibt bestimmt viele sinnvollere und spaßigere Dinge auf dieser Welt,
als die 1.345.762te Clansite zusammenzuschrauben. Aber der letzte Satz
ist eine rein subjektive Einschätzung.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (25. April 2004)

Martin bringt es au den Punkt.

Der Computer ist nur ein Werkzeug, keine Kreativschmiede. Digitalkamera, Skizzenblock und weit weg von allem, dann kommen dir auch Ideen.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (25. April 2004)

Wenn ich mal einen Tipp abgegeb darf schaue Dir auf *keinen* Fall Clanseiten an. weil die sehen häufig gleich aus und um etwas kreatives zu schaffen solltest  Du dich abheben.


----------



## otherside (25. April 2004)

also was mir hilft ist, rausgehen mit cam und block, das ist immer gut. aber dabei heur ich meine lieblingsmusik (indemfall: oasis, chilipeppers, ärzte usw)

und was ich auch mach ist einfach draufloslegen, verschiedene effekte ausprobieren, farben kombinieren und irgendwie bekomm ich dann ma was interessantes.

bis ich meine jetztige seite geschrieben/gestyled    hatte, gingen 3 bis 4 versuche in den müll. für was richtig gutes, brauchts halt auchma mehere anläufe


in diesem sinne, bis denne


----------



## da_Dj (25. April 2004)

Auch wenn ich selbst nicht mehr sehr oft  zocke hab ich mich mal dran gesetzt für 'nen kleinen LAN Clan in dem ich ab und an noch was spiele [irgendwie macht Spielen seit PS kein Spass mehr ]. Die ersten 4 oder 5 Seiten teilweise recht unkonventionell aufgebaut waren gelinde gesagt fürn ... naja da scheint auf jeden Fall keine Sonne  Erst im letzten Anlauf ist es dann was geworden. Blau metallic son bisserl [Alle Clan seiten sind gleich ] aber irgendwann kommt das von ganz alleine. So hiermit auch gleich mein Bekenntnis ich habe früher begeistert CS gespielt und tue es sogar ab und an immer noch, bin trotzdem nicht verblödet . [Wie gesagt seit ich PS für mich entdeckt habe spiel ich lieber ein teureres CS  ]


----------



## liquidbeats (26. April 2004)

Nabend Allerseits =)

Bei mir Hilft da meistens die Absolute ablenkung, das heißt nicht darann denken was ich machen will sondern einfach mal raus gehen  mit Freundind und bei schön wetter eis essen oder Fast Foot bei MC Doof.
Hauptsache raus  

Sobald ich mich an den Rechner setze kommen mir Die Ideen die ich umsetzen möchte (Leider nicht immer sehr Berauschende sachen, aber immerhin etwas )  


In deinem fall würde ich mal Vorschlagen das du (ich weiss nicht um was für ein Game es sich handelt ) dich mal hinhockst und etwas Themen bezogenes durch den kopf gehen Lässt.

Beispielsweise bei dem Spiel Anno1503 kommen mir auf Anhieb Tausende Ideen, bei Counter Strike Fällt mir auf anhieb Friedhof und Blut ein (Mag Baller Games sowieso nicht)  
Bei dem Spiel ANOO1503 würde ich eine Grafik Nehmen die mittig im Bild Positioniert ist und aussieht wie eine Insel bzw. Landkarte mit Kleinen Dörfern oder Städten etc. in der die einzelnen Bereiche wie die Städte einer Landkarte  untergleidert sind.
Wenn du dort Flash nehmen würdest könntest du zusätzlich leben reinbringen.
Das würde sich Definitiv abheben als die Standart Frameseiten der Clans.


Hoffe das Hilft in irgend einer Form Weiter.
Wenn nicht bin ich Froh das ich mich zu Worten Melden durfte  =)


Gruß andy.C


----------



## Xongo (2. Mai 2004)

So... Design hab ich mal was ganz nettes.  

Aber eine andere Sache: ich will die Seite nicht nach dem Standart-4-Frame-Muster aufbauen, sondern vielleicht etwas anders.
Da ich mich aber nicht alzu gut damit auskenne, wie man eine Seite noch mit einer Tabelle aufbauen kann, ohne, dass es alzu unübersichtlich wird, wollte ich mal fragen, ob jemand Beispiele für etwas "crassere" Aufbauarten hat?


----------



## Consti (2. Mai 2004)

Hier:

http://www.st-marien.net/v2/index.html (Design ist Fertig - nur der Inhalt fehlt)

(Am besten mit dem IE angucken )

(Falls du Fragen zum Design hast, melde dich!)


----------



## muhkuh (15. Mai 2004)

Ich hab dir hier auch mal was "unkonventionelles", was das Layout der Seite betrifft. Hab für das "Design" zwar net lange gebraucht (halbe stunde, wenn überhaupt), aber das war mir auch net soooo wichtig. Jedenfalls ist die Aufteilung doch etwas extravagant, was du zweifelslos bemerken wirst, wenn du dich nen bisschen durchklickst. Ich verstehs bis heute net ganz :/ 
War fiess, dass zu coden, da ich zu der Zeit PHP noch net wirklich beherrscht habe 

http://www.tillermaennle.com/far-above


----------



## Satsujinn (19. Mai 2004)

nun ja wie oben schon gesacht andere clansites anschauen ist müll am Ende sieht es wie eine kopie aus!

was mir manchmal aber öfters hilft sind einfache spielereien am Compi hau dich an deinem compi mach dein hirn frei offne PS und MAX und ab gehts einfach mal spielen!
daraus kommen dann möglichkeiten und Resultate =)


----------

